# Potential buy Oldenburg mare low level dressage



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Can you tell me what you think of this 9yo 16h Oldenburg mare by "For the Future" she's $1000.


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

She's so pretty- her color, tail, back, legs, etc. She's a good price, too.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Do you think her neck is too short?

Here are some pics of her working under saddle.
Fiona


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I think she is nice for the price. But im a QH girl so i dont know much about oldenburgs lol.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

she is gorgeous! A really nicely put together horse. her neck might be a touch short but I don't think so, depends on your personal preference I suppose. She has well muscled shoulders and hindquarters, could use a nicer topline and some muscle=ing along the top of the neck instead of underneath.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for the replies!


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

Her neck may be a touch short. In the riding photos, she looks like she may be a little hard to ride(at this time). She isn't able to use herself correctly in any of the photos.


----------



## Dressageluver4 (Jul 16, 2008)

What I see is that _she is not useing herself well_--- Like moveingOn said. 

She is a nice looking horse and I think with the right rider she can go far, She is worth a look!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Why is she so cheap???? That's the first red flag I get..
But otherwise she is really not spectacular.... I don't really like any of the under saddle pictures and her conformation doesn't scream dressage.
I have a suspicion that there is something wrong with her physically or mentally if she is (a) that inexpensive and (b) not even in a training level frame at 9.
Go out and see her a few times, get a thorough vet check and pay the money you save on purchase price to have her in training for 3 months (with a good trainer) if you do end up buying her.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

She has a bone chip. I already have the vet check and xrays. The market has bombed here badly too. She's sound, sane and healthy. She does need some work but the trainer I've found for me has also looked her over and agrees with some work she'll be good. She's sound for flatwork. Which rules out eventing on her, unless I have surgery done. 

I'm really just looking for a second horse to learn dressage on.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

AussieDaisyGirl said:


> She has a bone chip. I already have the vet check and xrays. The market has bombed here badly too. She's sound, sane and healthy. She does need some work but the trainer I've found for me has also looked her over and agrees with some work she'll be good. She's sound for flatwork. Which rules out eventing on her, unless I have surgery done.
> 
> I'm really just looking for a second horse to learn dressage on.


There's sound for flat work, and there's sound for dressage. A dressage horse has to be just as sound or sounder than a jumper. If you want to learn dressage, then find a schoolmaster to lease. 
In buying a horse with bone chips you are buying something with very little resale value and the potential to cost you a lot of money down the road.
If the market has tanked in your area then it should be very easy to find an educated, sane, sound horse for much less than it is worth as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> There's sound for flat work, and there's sound for dressage. A dressage horse has to be just as sound or sounder than a jumper. If you want to learn dressage, then find a schoolmaster to lease.
> In buying a horse with bone chips you are buying something with very little resale value and the potential to cost you a lot of money down the road.
> If the market has tanked in your area then it should be very easy to find an educated, sane, sound horse for much less than it is worth as well.
> 
> Good Luck!


I have to agree, 100%. Well said!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree...she doesn't know how to carry herself in a nice frame...

Definitely get a vet check, but considering the market is down in many areas, the price may not be because they are hiding anything. I'd say she's worth a look and a ride...

eta: just noticed the bone chip post...In retrospect, guess you may want to keep looking!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

shes definately worth a look i reckon...but i dunno abotu that chip.


----------

